
Ask HN: What's your favorite VPS provider? - coned88
Due to recent events that have been building over the years. I am sure many here including myself are considering a new server host. What do you recommend?
======
kelt
I use Linode and RamNode. Indeed the recent events over at Linode are
bothering.

RamNode seems to be doing fine for me, nothing critical being used, just for
some hobby sites. 389 days uptime and counting! (Atlanta)

------
Zekio
Ipvanish, because their software is so simply, I even taught my parents how to
use it

------
eugeneionesco
Linode :)

